# Oliva Serie G Special G Cigar Review - Wants to be good, but just isn't...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Cameroon, and the Perfecto shape in general, so I bought a box of these (48ct) hoping to snag a true value smoke and perhaps an al...

Read the full review here: Oliva Serie G Special G Cigar Review - Wants to be good, but just isn't...


----------



## pointbreak (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey Jon Check out the beat the clock deals at Atlantic Cigar they are claming they will beat anyones price as long as they have the cigar in stock!!!!Im ordering now!!!!Cheers P.B


----------

